# Dell Service Centre In India



## varatharaj (Apr 17, 2008)

Could You Please Provide Me The Dell Customer Service Centre Details In Newdelhi- India


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

varatharaj said:


> Could You Please Provide Me The Dell Customer Service Centre Details In Newdelhi- India


i am sorry but i am afraid we do not have that information in the forum. please try the Dell website.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is the link.
http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...e/en/contact_customer_service?c=in&l=en&s=gen


----------



## pragya.itvar (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Awesome link for easy Dell Service*

I have got a link which can make the dell service and support easier. There are only four small steps for Dell service no matters where ever you are in india...
Chck this link i am sure you wont be dissapointed 
http://www.itvarnews.net/news.php?j=6019


----------

